# Benefits of exercise - physical and mental



## Rob Oldfield (Mar 30, 2022)

Interesting article from Medtronic.....





__





						Battling The Blues With Exercise | Medtronic Diabetes
					






					www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk


----------



## Gwynn (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for that.

The article details pretty much how I tackled exercise and the benefits I felt from it.

I recommend it now too, but before I really couldn't be bothered and was too tired and stressed to do any form of exercise. I started small and slow but now have gotten so much stronger andalways feel better/happier after a hour or two walking exercise on the beach.


----------

